# Norwegian: add



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "add" in Norwegian language? It is a verb, meaning to add two numbers (in mathematics).

suggestion: legge til

Thank you.


----------



## Grefsen

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> How would you say "add" in Norwegian language? It is a verb, meaning to add two numbers (in mathematics).
> 
> suggestion: legge til
> 
> Thank you.


I think the *norsk *verb you want to use for adding two numbers is *addere*.  Here is what I found using *lexin.no:*

*Bokmål* example:    *addere tall

*English:    add numbers


----------



## GraaEminense

'Addere' would, I think, only be used in an academic or professional mathematical context. 

More common would be 'legge til', or even 'plusse' eller 'plusse på'.


----------



## hanne

In Danish we'd
"*Lægge* et tal *til* et andet tal" (add one number to another)
or
"*Lægge* to tal *sammen*" (add two numbers)
How would you say the second one in Norwegian? Also with "til"?


----------



## Huffameg

hanne said:


> In Danish we'd
> "*Lægge* et tal *til* et andet tal" (add one number to another)
> or
> "*Lægge* to tal *sammen*" (add two numbers)
> How would you say the second one in Norwegian? Also with "til"?



"Legge to tall sammen" or rather "Legge sammen to tall".


----------



## GraaEminense

hanne said:


> In Danish we'd
> "*Lægge* et tal *til* et andet tal" (add one number to another)
> or
> "*Lægge* to tal *sammen*" (add two numbers)
> How would you say the second one in Norwegian? Also with "til"?


"Legge sammen" could also be used. Either like in Danish, "*Legge* to tall *sammen*", or (more commonly) "*Legge sammen* to tall". 

"Legge til" works like in Danish, "*Legge* et tall *til* et annet tall", "*legge til* et tall [implied: to another]", or even "*legge til* et tall til et annet tall" (which is, I believe, formally incorrect but still used).


----------



## Grefsen

GraaEminense said:


> 'Addere' would, I think, only be used in an academic or professional mathematical context.
> 
> More common would be 'legge til', or even 'plusse' eller 'plusse på'.


Thanks so much for setting me straight on this topic.  

This is yet another reminder of how incredibly useful this forum is.    It is also another example of how confusing it can be to learn a new language from just using an *ordbok.* 

When I looked up *"legge til"* using *lexin.no* here is what I found:

*Bokmål* example:    *jeg vil gjerne legge til et par ord*
English:    I would like to add a few words

After seeing this entry I made the incorrect assumption that this example was making a distinction between adding together numbers and adding something else such as words.


----------



## GraaEminense

Grefsen said:


> *Bokmål* example:    *jeg vil gjerne legge til et par ord*
> English:    I would like to add a few words
> 
> After seeing this entry I made the incorrect assumption that this example was making a distinction between adding together numbers and adding something else such as words.


There is a difference, though it is not present in the example and is, because of the various terms available, often of no consequence. 

"Legge til" means "add to", and can be used for numbers as well as for other things. 
"Legge sammen" means "add [and sum up]", and should therefore only be used about numbers. 
"Plusse"/"plusse på" means "add" and is a verb derived from the norwegian word for the [+] symbol and mathemathical addition, but is actually used pretty much like "legge til". 

Learning a language from a dictionary sounds like quite an undertaking -best of luck!


----------



## Grefsen

GraaEminense said:


> "Plusse"/"plusse på" means "add" and is a verb derived from the norwegian word for the [+] symbol and mathemathical addition, but is actually used pretty much like "legge til".


*Tusen takk for det! 
*
How would I write "one plus one equals to" *på norsk?*

*En plusse på en* "equals" *to?*
 


GraaEminense said:


> Learning a language from a dictionary sounds like quite an undertaking -best of luck!


I personally wouldn't try learn a new language from a dictionary alone.  **

 Sorry for not being more clear in my previous post.  

Here is what I could have written instead:

This is also another example of how confusing it must be for someone to attempt to learn a new language just by using an *ordbok. *


----------



## vestfoldlilja

One plus one equals two is en pluss en er lik to.


----------



## oskhen

vestfoldlilja said:


> One plus one equals two is en pluss en er lik to.


 
Or, less formal: "en pluss en er to"


----------



## Obil Tu

oskhen said:


> Or, less formal: "en pluss en er to"



Or (equally informally): "en *og* en er to."


----------

